# Are they taking Canadians?-SF To Infiltrate al-Qaeda



## Kirkhill (24 Jul 2004)

> Britain forms new special forces unit to fight al-Qaeda
> By Sean Rayment, Defence Correspondent
> (Filed: 25/07/2004)
> 
> ...


----------



## ramy (26 Jul 2004)

I dont see why not as long as ur born in the commonwealth.


----------



## sinblox (26 Jul 2004)

anyone else find it funny they'd make it so public and give so many details?


----------



## CertifiedNutter (27 Jul 2004)

CF members can openly join the sas and rainbow teams already so I guess so.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Jul 2004)

CertifiedNutter said:
			
		

> CF members can openly join the sas and rainbow teams already so I guess so.



What the h*ll is a rainbow team? Been reading Tom Clancy?


----------



## Smoothbore (27 Jul 2004)

A rainbow teams is obviously a special unit created to infiltrate homosexual organizations and groups such as the Blue Oyster seperatist movement.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (27 Jul 2004)

Hey Smooth do you think they would call themselves "colon commandos?" Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Scratch_043 (27 Jul 2004)

hehehe, colon commandos.

how about 'festive fusiliers'  :

not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jul 2004)

:skull:..beware of the dreaded butt pirates :skull:   Aye aye, captain!


----------

